# Honey Tongue Video



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I wanted to share this here because I think it's fascinating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzOi_bPXI38


This clear feeder with a 2 mm layer of styrofoam covering the syrup was an experiment I might post about later. It made for a nice close up of bee tongues sucking up the syrup. They had to really reach for it. Yum !


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Penn and Teller*

How did they get the bees in the balloon?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNQhtTfrdS8&NR=1


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why weren't they getting stung?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

sqkcrk said:


> Why weren't they getting stung?



Magic! of course.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> How did they get the bees in the balloon?


One bee at a time.

Or: They put a tube inside the balloon and filled the balloon with syrup so the bees went in voluntarily. And then their bubble popped.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I watched the clip "chainsaw beekeeping" from the first link. I wish I hadn't.

In the description it says "bees saved by...." Saved from what? The tree trunk was obviously moved to the yard after being taken from some unknown spot. For me, its just another piece of habitat that was destroyed by man.

I have taken part in planting trees to recover habitat. I have built and distributed blue bird boxes since nesting sites are being dwindled. I have built kestrel boxes to help them get re-established. And there are organizations in all these, and many more areas, all trying to re-establish, and turn back the destruction of habitat that effects so many interconnected organisms.

But I don't hear of beekeepers doing anything but hunting down and taking feral bees. I don't hear of beekeepers establishing anything in the wild from a habitat standpoint. 

I personally try to capture feral bees from trees by setting traps. Cutouts from homes are one thing. And yes, there is always the tree that need removed. Maybe this video was of such a situation. But I wish there was a little less eagerness and enjoyment in the sight of a feral colony being destroyed. (and somehow twisted to say "saved".) Seems we have gone from the somber act of having to remove ferals that are in the way of progress, to the enjoyment of hunting them down, and bragging of their destruction.

This clip also could be used as a "how many beekeepers does it take" joke. I counted at least ten beekeepers taking part. And I bet it was thought to be the best thing since sliced bread. How sad.


----------

